# Age of Ambition: Forward-Facing Fantasy Roleplaying is now in public playtest!



## beholdsa (Sep 16, 2019)

​*Age of Ambition* is a fantasy roleplaying game set on a world rapidly leaving the traditional fantasy milieu behind. It's the game of forward-facing fantasy! Where the heroes help guide the world into a brave new era of promise or peril. Invent new technologies or magics! Dethrone a tyrant king and usher in a republic! Make your fortune trading up and down the coasts!

The world is changing. Just be sure you can live through the consequences!

*Sign up for the public playtest!*​
*What makes Age of Ambition different?*

Fantasy has long been a backward-facing genre. It’s been mired in static worlds that stand unchanged for hundreds or even thousands of years, with no significant technological, magical or social progress.

But now we’re at a moment where fantasy, as a literary genre, is beginning to realize that societies change, grow and evolve, even if fantasy gaming has lagged behind.

_*Age of Ambition*_ changes that. It presents a world in a state of rapid flux, where magical and technological advancements are challenging the long-sanding social order. It’s a world that’s grown beyond medieval fantasy to become something new.

Furthermore, _*Age of Ambition*_ casts the heroes as agents of social change. They are inventors and agitators, spies and civic leaders, who help guide the world into a brave and uncertain future.

*About the Game*

*Age of Ambition* is a complete fantasy roleplaying game using the *Saga Machine* system. Its features include:

A detailed character creation system, including birth omens, life events and careers that connect each character to the world at large.
A fully-realized fantasy world, including social dynamics, history, magic, politics and plot hooks galore! Discover a world rapidly leaving the medieval behind and entering a new era of hope and trepidation.
Support for a wide spectrum of power and influence, from peasant revolutionaries to the leaders of nations.
Systems for personal ambitions, social change, trading goods, leading organizations, magic, invention, combat, social status and more!
*Sign up for the public playtest!*

*




*​


----------



## beholdsa (Oct 17, 2019)

The *Age of Ambition* playtest has received a major update (Playtest 9).


----------



## beholdsa (Dec 14, 2019)

Yet again, the *Age of Ambition* playtest has received a major update. This will be the final update of the open playtest (Playtest 11).


----------



## beholdsa (Jan 3, 2020)

This is your last chance to get in on the _*Age of Ambition*_ public playtest before it closes. The game launches on Kickstarter *January 21, 2020*.


----------

